# underwater reefs



## troygot2fish (Mar 21, 2008)

i need help on how to build a reef. Do i need a permit to do it, if so were do i get it at?


----------



## mpmorr (Oct 3, 2007)

Join the RFRA and you can build them all day long they will also help with the permitting if you can get it past the red tape. Good luck. http://www.reeffishra.com/ I believe it is $35.00 a year. They have the equipment and the materials. Assuming the permitting guys are playing nice.


----------



## reelfinatical (Sep 30, 2007)

x 2 for RFRA!

Here's a link that may be helpful to you too: http://pensacolareefbuilders.com/main/BuildAReef/tabid/55/Default.aspx


----------



## troygot2fish (Mar 21, 2008)

thanks for your help u guys. I will have to look in to that


----------

